# fob worried csa will backdate the claim



## 21Rach

I dunno why i'm asking on his behalf after the things he says but anyway here it goes, we split on the 1st of this month. He's worrying. He has to move out this week, and has a lot of outgoings, his mum has bought lots and lots for the baby, and he's spent £25 on a heater, bought a sleepbag, and given me £10 this month for our son also.. He's worrying that the claim will get backdated. Now i was happy to settle it without taking it to the csa, because i'd heard it would cost him more and tbh i don't want to make life harder for him than it has to be i appreciate he is struggling as well as i am, he has however spent money on going out a LOT this month, what he hasn't paid for the baby his mum has so baby hasn't gone without, which is my priority. CSA asked me if he was paying weekly agreed amount of cash, also they asked date we split. Do you think they would be likely to backdate in these circumstances?


----------



## MissEfendi

The CSA will only make claims from the date of your application, they do not backdate any longer. So if you make your claim on the 1st of April, they will usually make the claim from that week onwards.

You can also cancel your claim with CSA at anytime and say that you have a private agreement in place, though if he does not pay, you can go back to the CSA at any time.


----------



## tinkabells

I've heard though if you cancel 3 times or more because of private agreement and then he doesnt pay you, they can then charge a fee because of having to reinstate everything everytime it gets cancelled and then recliamed again, but dont hold me to that xxx


----------



## Laura2919

They dont backdate the claim but I have spoken to you about it and I think you need to go to CSA!


----------



## purpledahlia

Thy dont backdate to the baby's birth date, (altho they should!) But to when you make the claim or when they make contact with him, Why should he worry?! he is the father and should step up to his responsibility not have his mum do it for him? its not her child! If he is trustworthy then set an agreement up, if he isnt, go to CSA. Thats if you want him to pay that is,


----------

